

How Stress And Sleep Loss Are Shortening Your Life - simonbarker87
http://www.forbes.com/sites/melaniehaiken/2012/07/05/how-stress-and-sleep-loss-are-shortening-your-life/

======
aginn
The response to a post like this is balance; however, the main problem is
people do not know what is "balance". The easiest thing to do is to create
time boundaries

Corporate culture (including some startups I know) value face time over
outcomes (input vs. output valuation). If something goes wrong, managers tend
to point to face time rather than the host of other factors, so people work
even when there is no need. Face time = working hard. It is a vicious cycle
and creates a huge inefficiency.

The solution is to create firm... let me repeat FIRM boundaries on things you
value, whether family time or time at the gym. While this creates a constraint
and seems bold, it improves efficiency because most of the time we spend in
the office does not create value. It is pointless meetings, calls that go to
long, and mindless Facebook scrolling. If your employees or your manager knows
that you will leave at X time, it is remarkable to see how efficient your
colleagues become.

Here is GOOD's post on sleep for entrepreneurs [http://www.good.is/post/don-t-
fall-asleep-at-the-wheel-succe...](http://www.good.is/post/don-t-fall-asleep-
at-the-wheel-successful-entrepreneurs-have-lives/)

~~~
nodrama
I just want to add that balance is what I do now but in a different way. I
have read a lot of articles about how to go to sleep early and how to go to
gym regularly etc. That worked... sometimes. When someone recommended
"balance", I always understood that I need a fixed schedule and to stick to
it. But I really can't do that (I want to go to sleep early but I'm not that
tired. I will not sleep even if I go.).

What really works is what Marissa Mayer recommended: find your rhythm. So if I
want to stay late and work for hours I will do just that. I also realize that
maybe the next day I will not be able to work that much or at all. So I just
do something relaxing the next day. Sometimes I can work a few days in a row
like that. But I always know that there will be one day in which I will not
even start the computer. So I think of something to do outside the house.
Changing environments helps a lot. That's the rhythm.

<http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/223723?Source=Taboola>

------
UnoriginalGuy
I hate articles such as this. They talk about stress and lack of sleep like
you can just magically solve them once you know it is unhealthy - which I'm
afraid is not reality.

I would love to sleep well; I give my body over ten hours to try and get some
but it never happens. I get about one or two good nights sleep a year and
shocker: that makes me more on edge and stressful.

So studies which show I am going to get sick and die sooner aren't exactly
comforting. Actually it makes me more stressful, perhaps I won't sleep
tonight!

~~~
mattgreenrocks
I'm equally sick of people who just blindly accept the fact that they don't
sleep well.

Like any hacker endeavor, do the research and put the time in. If you keep
digging, you will eventually find something. I have my sleep issues under
control mostly, and it changed my life. In my case, I found I have chronic
sinusitis that inhibited my ability to breathe at night. I take allergy
medicine before bed, and arrange my pillows a certain way to support my neck.

Sleep is mysterious, but it's not black magic. The Zeo was helpful in
diagnosing a lot of things.

~~~
rsanchez1
I find that people are surprisingly willing to dismiss personal shortcomings
as "just my nature" instead of taking the time to address said shortcomings.
With regards to problems sleeping, this doesn't involve just visiting the
doctor and ending up with sleeping pill prescriptions. It involves putting
time and effort into getting better sleep every day. Eat a little earlier,
stop working a little earlier, turn off the TV and computer a little earlier,
and see what makes it easier and easier to go to sleep every night. Most
importantly, prioritize personal health.

~~~
mattgreenrocks
You're right. "Just my nature" is usually rationalization for "I'm lazy." (I
say it too.)

Nobody seems to talk much about wellness. Instead, healthcare focuses on
dealing with the 'inevitable' illnesses, despite the fact that your body gave
you multiple symptoms leading up to them.

------
sosuke
I keep meaning to figure it out, but it would be nice to know if the average
hours (years) gained by not sleeping as much are more or less than the average
hours (years) lost by the health issues.

~~~
cpeterso
Even if the hours gained is merely equal to the hours lost, consider the extra
sleep as a time machine. You may not get to live more waking hours, but you
get to live to a later date and see more of all the cool stuff the future may
bring. :)

~~~
Homunculiheaded
of course you could make the same claim that sleeping less is like a time
machine backward, you get to spend more time younger ;)

~~~
noblethrasher
But less time looking young.

------
zitterbewegung
I'm starting to nap at 3pm and its making me feel much better. I feel more
able to solve the problems I work throughout the day. I try to powernap at
3pm. I have tried to exercise more and that has help me much more with my
stamina.

I think with the sleeping problems I have that naps are sometimes a better
solution or at least a stopgap measure to reduce stress.

~~~
larrys
No idea why you are getting downvoted on this. While I don't regularly have to
take naps I've done it from time to time and found it helpful. There is a bit
of information that I've seen that supports this as well.

Here is one item:

[http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2010/02/22/naps_boost_learnin...](http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2010/02/22/naps_boost_learning_capacity/)

~~~
cpeterso
> _No idea why you are getting downvoted on this._

OT, but how do you see downvotes on others' comments? I have adequate karma to
up and down vote, but I only see my comments' scores.

~~~
larrys
When I made my comment is was appearing as a _lighter_ comment. I don't know
how much (can't see anymore than you can) but by the time I posted the above
comment it was back in the _black_. (I just had no idea what in that comment
would cause it to be downvoted and was curioius as it was up for 5 hours by
the time I saw.)

------
ekianjo
"found that those who cut back their sleep to less than six hours of sleep a
night are at 4.5 percent greater risk of having a stroke compared with those
who slept 7 to 8 hours a night"

4.5% greater risk is meaningless unless you know the actual risk likelihood in
the first place.

If the risk is 1 in 1 million, 4.5 % increase of that risk is negligible.

Another article written by non-scientists who have no idea what to make of
numbers. This is typical from mainstream press.

------
utefan001
If you or your child have problems falling asleep. I highly recommend trying
this. [http://www.amazon.com/Natrol-Melatonin-Strawberry-
Flavored-D...](http://www.amazon.com/Natrol-Melatonin-Strawberry-Flavored-
Dissolve/product-
reviews/B004KUAI4E/ref=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1)

Note: we cut pill in half for our 10 yr old. It was a life changer for us!

~~~
burke
I take melatonin sometimes when my sleep cycle is off. It's really helpful for
correcting it, but I don't like that, even with small doses, I feel vaguely
like I'm walking around in a dream world until noon or so the next day.

~~~
cpeterso
> _I feel vaguely like I'm walking around in a dream world until noon or so
> the next day._

How small are your small doses? Melatonin is often sold in 5 mg tablets, but
Dr. Andrew Weil [1] recommends 2.5 mg at bedtime as an occasional dose and a
much lower dose, 0.25 to 0.3 mg, for regular use.

<http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02004/insomnia>

~~~
burke
I believe I was taking 2.5mg. Maybe I'll try 1.25 next time I need it. 2.5
seemed to have a pretty strong effect for me.

------
jakeonthemove
"Stress and sleep loss are shortening your life..." - you don't say?!

I guess I'm fortunate in this regard - my body will take its 6-9 hours a day
no matter what - when I'm really tired, nothing short of an imminent physical
threat can stop me from falling asleep - it's pretty annoying, actually...

~~~
joshmlewis
I'm the same way. Ive always wondered if it was just me or if other people are
like this. Even if I have a deadline the next day I can only stay up to a
certain extent and then I shut down. Why age group are you in? I'm just about
19.

~~~
JosephHatfield
It seems like most older teens are able to fall asleep quickly almost
anywhere. I see high school students get on a noisy, lurching, city bus who
fall asleep within two minutes of sitting down.

~~~
joshmlewis
Haha, I absolutely hate naps, and I hardly sleep during the day. I've tried
and unless I'm really tired I can't just fall asleep on a whim.

~~~
majorlazer
22 year old here. I fall asleep instantly around 11-12, and up until recently,
I couldn't nap during the day. A few weeks ago I took a nap after coming home
from work at 4pm, woke up at 5pm and was amazed at how good I felt. So now I
try to make that a daily thing. It not only gives me more energy for the rest
of the day, but it also boosts my mood an incredible amount.

------
qrybam
For me this article simply confirms my conclusions on the subject from my own
anecdotal experiences. Stay up all night, 50% chance I'll get sick. Go through
sustained high stress periods, I _will_ eventually get sick. Funny enough I
didn't get much sleep last night (or most of this week), had huge levels of
stress before bed and low and behold, I awoke with a nasty Cold.

For the record, I consider myself to be fairly healthy. I don't normally get
sick but when I do it's almost always because of lack of sleep / stress. I'm
quite good when it comes to diet and exercise and although it has helped me
have good quality sleeps and lowered my levels of stress, it requires real
discipline to keep it up. For anyone who suffers from stress or sleepless
nights I definitely recommend a good cardio workout 2-3 times a week and
serious dietery changes (no sugars, low carbs, no junk in general, no
processed foods, lots of greens and a well researched cocktail of
supplements).

I love good coffee but I find that it is usually a lot worse for my stress
levels than something comparable like an energy drink; although, both are
really bad.

I find it fascinating how something as simple as a food colouring can
completely ruin your sleep for the night, and the worst thing is you'd never
know what ruined it for you.

------
tigger2
Someone needs to write an article for me.. 'oversleeping is ruining your
productivity'

Can't win hey?

------
bootload
_"... Would you prioritize sleep if you knew it kept your immune system
strong? ..."_

While _"rest is a weapon"_ , I can sleep when I'm dead. Longest hours awake,
78hrs. Longest stretch of 4/24Hr, 10 weeks. For staying awake long hours, Yoga
is good. For little rest, the _"art of the catnap"_ must be mastered.

------
melvinmt
Hmm, not sure if having a longer life by sleeping longer is going to give me a
net gain.

------
hammock
What is "sleep loss"? How can you lose something you never really had? Is it
lack of sleep? Is it inability to fall asleep? Is it insomnia? Is it using an
alarm clock to wake up early? I don't understand.

------
swah
Instead of reading those articles, nowadays I just go to sleep when I a title
like this.

------
normalfaults
Like corporate America will listen to this stuff … lol

------
rsanchez1
I wonder, does the time you go to sleep factor in health? If you sleep eight
hours, but you sleep them all during the day, are you worse off in terms of
health than others who sleep during the night and wake in the morning?

